# Confused Wife



## alicialamar86 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have been married going into our 7th year and we have been together for 10 years. This year has been the worst. We argue often and even though I feel he is not cheating on me, I still snoop and look for signs of infidelity. I almost want him to cheat. I would not leave him but I feel that maybe he needs some outside conversation from another woman. Am I crazy that I actual WANT him to cheat or at least I wouldn't be angry.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Counselling, individual and as a couple. That's what I'd recommend.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Why in the world would you not leave him if he cheats?? Why do you wish this?


----------

